# "SpringBreeze" The Nature Aquarium



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi to all, this is my last work..................

Tank specs.....

70x50x45
150w NAG GREEN+ 2x24wT5
Amazonia II+ Power Sand, Xingu Sand

And the Layout..........










Regards from Spain..........:tea:


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

stunning, truly ADA in it's look but so amazingly put together. 

did you enter this in to IAPLC?


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Saintly, the tank was the position 383 .

Best Regards.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, a small sample of the layout................Enjoy!











Regards from Spain!


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Watch the video! it's amazing


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice set up. Tons of green!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

¡Que guay es tu jardín acuático!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for all coments.

Best Regards.............


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice!!! I have the same fish (Hyphessobrycon roseus). I love this fish, I think he looks very natural in a planted aquarium.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes!! This fish is very impressive..............I love:yo:


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Very nice looking tank, what kind of hair grass you were using? The really short one from Japan or? Did you start the layout evenly flat or taller on the rear?

T



tetrax said:


> Hi to all, this is my last work..................
> 
> Tank specs.....
> 
> ...


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, In this Layout are Eleocharis Accicularis and Parvula mixed.

The substrate already has that inclination, not trim the hair-grass on the rear to give that effect.

Regards!!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

A little Update.........



















Regards from Spain!!:tea:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the plant in the bottom left under the needle leaf java?

Handsome tank!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

SuperB photo Pepe!!!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Zapins said:


> What is the plant in the bottom left under the needle leaf java?
> 
> Handsome tank!


Zapins I think you mean the plant Anubias Nana "petite", which is in the area of the rocks on the left-center?

Rub...

Thanks for the comment........¡Amigo!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Err no not the petite lol, the plant to the right of it. It looks like some kind of fern, but I can't make out what exactly.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, a October update ...........

I made some changes to the layout, more foreground plant and some rocks in the middle.....










Regards, Pepe.


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

p-daddy said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks for the comment.....:slywink:


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

bien chulo!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

hedson_25 said:


> bien chulo!


Gracias Amigo...........Muy bueno su blog.


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Well done! Looks amazing.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

great video. Who is the music artist? I like her.


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great work. very nice tank.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> Well done! Looks amazing.





jeremy1 said:


> great video. Who is the music artist? I like her.


Massive Attack..........and the song "teardrop"



angel004 said:


> Great work. very nice tank.


Thanks to all for the comments.........:tea:


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pepe, in our language...esta que se sale.

A realy great composition. Gorgeous.

Regards

Un abrazo

Loren


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Loren............."Amigo"

More photos................Enjoy!!


----------

